# how old are you?



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

good morning 

i have met a few people form here and one thing i have noticed is the huge variation on age, which i find interesting as this area has to be one of the most welcoming and friendly and i think could be down to the mix of people and the mix of age groups 

so i have set up a poll to see the stats


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Done it.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

28 here.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol, I'm probably one of the oldest! :lol2: 50.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

forgot to say in 29 big 30 this year :blush:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

27 for me


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

24 here!


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, I'm probably one of the oldest! :lol2: 50.


Ive beat that young man:lol2:
im an OAP [old aged punk] at 52 year old


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

morg said:


> Ive beat that young man:lol2:
> im an OAP [old aged punk] at 52 year old


I'm very close to your 52! Love the way the poll only goes up to 40 so does that mean after that its all over for us?:lol2: There are a few tortoise people older than me though.

PS I'm also female.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

morg said:


> Ive beat that young man:lol2:
> im an OAP [old aged punk] at 52 year old





Stephen P said:


> I'm very close to your 52! Love the way the poll only goes up to 40 so does that mean after that its all over for us?:lol2: There are a few tortoise people older than me though.
> 
> PS I'm also female.


I like to think we give a balance to all these young whippersnappers... :whistling2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like I'm the youngest so far :blush: 23..


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> I'm very close to your 52! Love the way the poll only goes up to 40 so does that mean after that its all over for us?:lol2: There are a few tortoise people older than me though.
> 
> PS I'm also female.



I don't know why people being older in the tortoise section made me laugh....:whistling2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am 21, so youngest so far.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> I am 21, so youngest so far.


Not according to the graph- someone's keeping quiet... :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

well there is ''That Guy'' how old is he again like 15? They wee bloke who looks after the famous stumpy lol:2thumb:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm 31 years young but they say your as old as you feel, so I'm 18.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Heart4Darts said:


> I'm 31 years young but they say your as old as you feel, so I'm 18.


Actually, they say something a bit more fun than that, but this is a 'family-friendly' forum...


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, they say something a bit more fun than that, but this is a 'family-friendly' forum...


:lol2: yes i know, thats why i didn't say it haha


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> I don't know why people being older in the tortoise section made me laugh....:whistling2:


Maybe you were thinking of counting all the rings on people's backs


Mike


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll be 31 this friday


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

wow what a great response however i did not think the results would be so one sided


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Just added mine to Ron`s, Stephen`s and Morg`s : victory:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am also a member of the old fart brigade, 46 in April.

Adam


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

27 here although i feel much older haha


Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

who is the silent under 16?

remeber guys life starts at 40 ..... not that i know just what i hear :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm 17, but I don't really fit into my age group well.

Others go partying on weekends, I clean out my fish, reptile and amphibian set ups. The only problem I get is purchasing livestock, so need to drag my dad along. I still think that is better than someone just saying ''have this kid''. A few shops know me, and I just show them a picture of the proposed set up, and that works well enough.

Unfortunately I am going to need to put this on hold, as I'm off to Uni next year. 
The thing is people grow plenty of 'exotic' plants in Uni, and no one will let me keep bromeliads with my crested gecko  . Let's see eh.


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

I transcend age. 

Just kidding, I'm 20 going on 80 with my flat cap, pints of bitter and tankards. Right northerner.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehehe- anyone else noticed that whatever age someone is, they say 'but mentally I'm older/mentally I'm younger'! :lol2: Enjoy it, peeps, you are who you are, and you all add to this mad but oddly good mix that is 'Phibs! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm 27 in september, look 12, still think i'm 18 but have the mental age and talk about the world and life as if i was 60 going on 500 lol whether it be music, film or football my age is not a barrier, and i tend to prefer the older variety (the missus is older than me too lol) i can be found at parties these days with all the dads (my mates dads) talking about how good football used to be and reeling off the 1970's leeds, ajax and holland sides


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

32 two weeks yesterday


----------



## clareyfairy (Feb 10, 2014)

25 here


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

49 :neutral:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> I am also a member of the old fart brigade, 46 in April.
> 
> Adam


Im not that far behing you , with age comes great wisdom or so they say:crazy:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yo bitches u is just all so yung,nuffin is apllicable to age,Mike look 925 but actually 16,da dude's been rockin man:notworthy:

wisdom cometh with graft not ages

HAPPY:flrt:

bring it on

Stu

yup wrote by a 50year old


TOUGH :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> yo bitches u is just all so yung,nuffin is apllicable to age,Mike look 925 but actually 16,da dude's been rockin man:notworthy:
> 
> wisdom cometh with graft not ages
> 
> ...


You daffy :censor:, I'm so glad you are my friend!


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

nearly 27


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

SublimeSparo said:


> nearly 27


And 3/4... :whistling2:

SS is our very own Adrian Mole! :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

29 and in the same club as Joe when it comes to mentally living through the 70s thanks to parents vinyl, old TV shows and books.

Also, and I'm prepared to go to infraction city for saying this, but SHIT THE BED RON, YOU'RE 50?!?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> 29 and in the same club as Joe when it comes to mentally living through the 70s thanks to parents vinyl, old TV shows and books.
> 
> Also, and I'm prepared to go to infraction city for saying this, but SHIT THE BED RON, YOU'RE 50?!?
> 
> ...


Mentally living through the seventies! I did live through the 70's!!!!:bash:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I wasn't born in an era where you still had to pose for oil paintings so I sadly missed the decade I was destined to live through- Star Wars, Sabbath and Yes, what more could I ask for! Too bad I was still a liquid back then.....


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

My god you lot make me feel so young :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> 29 and in the same club as Joe when it comes to mentally living through the 70s thanks to parents vinyl, old TV shows and books.
> 
> Also, and I'm prepared to go to infraction city for saying this, but SHIT THE BED RON, YOU'RE 50?!?
> 
> ...





ronnyjodes said:


> I wasn't born in an era where you still had to pose for oil paintings so I sadly missed the decade I was destined to live through- Star Wars, Sabbath and Yes, what more could I ask for! Too bad I was still a liquid back then.....


I've pretty much got you labeled in my head as 'The Boy, Jodes'... :whistling2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> I wasn't born in an era where you still had to pose for oil paintings so I sadly missed the decade I was destined to live through- Star Wars, Sabbath and Yes, what more could I ask for! Too bad I was still a liquid back then.....


Star wars was my life when I was little... Always used to ask my older cousin if we could watch ''the robots'' ... yup star wars!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> I wasn't born in an era where you still had to pose for oil paintings so I sadly missed the decade I was destined to live through- Star Wars, Sabbath and Yes, what more could I ask for!* Too bad I was still a liquid back then*.....


 I seem to remember Mrs Jodes telling me about how you often revert back to a liquid while dreaming in bed :whistling2:.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

You have to release the inner 15 year old every now and then


----------



## tevez32 (Sep 22, 2010)

*How Old !!!*

I'm a young 51 (52 next month!), keeping Amphibs since 10 yrs old- you'd have thought I'd grow out of it by now!!!


----------



## stulynn (Nov 6, 2013)

65 year old retro :mf_dribble:


----------



## Smug (Jan 23, 2014)

35 for me


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Put my vote in. ..


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kevchandler said:


> Put my vote in. ..


Very coy... :lol2:


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Very coy... :lol2:


38 lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a good spread from 20 to 50 lol. 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## dragora (May 12, 2008)

37 here look younger act older prefering to be at home with my fur,scaled and feathered babies when not working


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

dragora said:


> 37 here look younger act older prefering to be at home with my fur,scaled and feathered babies when not working


You sound just like me !


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread is actually a quite fascinating read! :2thumb:


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> This thread is actually a quite fascinating read! :2thumb:


I totally agree Ron !


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> This thread is actually a quite fascinating read! :2thumb:


i may do one of these in the other sections to compare the age trend


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> i may do one of these in the other sections to compare the age trend


Tortoise section:lol2:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

24 years young! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Dane, do one asking for people mothers maiden name and first school and see how many ask if you're from the Uganda lottery commission 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> Dane, do one asking for people mothers maiden name and first school and see how many ask if you're from the Uganda lottery commission
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if i can also get account numbers that would pay for my frog hobby


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Dane, do one asking for people mothers maiden name and first school and *see how many ask if you're from the Uganda lottery commission*


or if you're setting up a business with the help of the princes trust to help sell overstock from conservation whilst supporting said conservation through sales


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

micky0 said:


> Tortoise section:lol2:


That totally made me crack up! :lol2:



Meefloaf said:


> or if you're setting up a business with the help of the princes trust to help sell overstock from conservation whilst supporting said conservation through sales


*Be'ave!* :whip:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> *Be'ave!* :whip:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> or if you're setting up a business with the help of the princes trust to help sell overstock from conservation whilst supporting said conservation through sales


You don't miss much on here do you? You're worse than me!


----------



## AxalotlNewbie (Feb 28, 2014)

28 here x:flrt:


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

41 and not getting any younger!


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

18 woo


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

HforHERP said:


> 18 woo


Too young get out lol


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

AxalotlNewbie said:


> 28 here x:flrt:


You can stay 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

15


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am 26 with a bad back, aching hands and moan like an old woman... Just put me down now :whistling2:



Meefloaf said:


> or if you're setting up a business with the help of the princes trust to help sell overstock from conservation whilst supporting said conservation through sales


What have I missed? Havent been on here for a while!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

RhianB87 said:


> I am 26 with a bad back, aching hands and moan like an old woman... Just put me down now :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> What have I missed? Havent been on here for a while!


Oh, you don't moan *that* much, darlin.... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

RhianB87 said:


> I am 26 with a bad back, aching hands and moan like an old woman... Just put me down now :whistling2:


omg i bet you cant wait to turn 40 or 50 lol


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 16, 2013)

*old age*

im 45 going on 70. all ready had a triple heart by pass. wearing it out partying lol x:lol2:


----------



## Tenaki2427 (Dec 1, 2013)

13 (nearly 14!)


----------

